# 67 year old lady, an $11 fare...



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

and a $25 Starbucks Gift Card as a tip. 
(not that I waste money on lousy coffee at Starbucks, but she didn't have any cash... so it was very sweet of her)


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't you dare talk shit about Starbucks coffee.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't have to - Starbucks coffee barks for itself.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

We'll just have to agree to disagree about the best coffee ever.

You can still use the gift card to get tea. The iced tea at Starbucks is decent, but way overpriced.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The iced tea at Starbucks is decent, but way overpriced.


lol... wtf isn't?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree about the best coffee ever.
> 
> You can still use the gift card to get tea. The iced tea at Starbucks is decent, but way overpriced.


Best coffee ever? Mediocre espresso at best. Support your local coffee shops man.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> and a $25 Starbucks Gift Card as a tip.
> (not that I waste money on lousy coffee at Starbucks, but she didn't have any cash... so it was very sweet of her)


They also have sandwiches, cakes, cookies, bagels...so you could use it when you're hungry too. Plus their frozen coffee drinks like Frappuccino may be something you could try. They'll give you a sample if you ask.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I vote for McDonalds as having the best coffee! Dunkin Donuts a close second.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Dutch Bros. ftw


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> and a $25 Starbucks Gift Card as a tip.
> (not that I waste money on lousy coffee at Starbucks, but she didn't have any cash... so it was very sweet of her)


That's your Starbucks air freshener for the next 5 years from this lady!

You can buy dark roast espresso and use it as "air freshener" in your car.
Just use a pape towel to make a small bag and put a spoon full of ground coffee in it once a week.
Place the coffee bag in your back seat pocket. 
The coffe aroma is a very good air freshener!

To keep the coffe fresh, put the rest in air tight package in the deep freezer.


----------

